# very worried about hypoglycemia



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello, i brought my 10 week old baby Bianca home today. I picked her up at 8:30pm so she had been fed all day. I brought her home and she slept for about an hour and then came out and played for about an hour. Then i put her back in her playpen and she slept some more. Then i held her for an hour or so and then put her back in the pen. So now since about midnite she has been sleeping. 

I am soo worried about hypoglycemia. I know its late and its just her bedtime, but how do i know she got enough food? She has food in her pen and she ate about 3 or 4 bites in the few hours she was awake here. I have the Nutri Cal stuff that my breeder gave me but how do i know if she is just sleeping or if she is hypoglycemic?

I had a pomeranian 12 years ago that was 7 weeks old and i never worried about this kind of thing but i didnt know about it.. what is anyone's suggestion? Tomorrow I am going to work for 8 hours.. should i give her some of the NutriCal just in case before i leave?

Janie


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Janie - at 10 weeks, I certainly don't think it would hurt to give her a little Nutrical, especially if she doesn't eat much
else. I don't know what you're feeding her, but vets usually recommend a multivitamin for puppies - such as HiVite, Pet
Tabs or similar. I'd recommend a liquid form, as the tabs tend to be big and my dogs have never taken them. I don't
know much about hypoglycemia, but I think I recall my vet telling me to put a little honey or syrup - maybe Karo, I don't
remember - in Eloise's drinking water. Bonnie was 5 months when I got her, so I didn't have to worry about that. Good
luck!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia suffered from hypoglycemia when she was younger. Not all pups get this. I found out that she wasn't eating to much and played to hard. I would as a precaution give her a fingertip size before she goes to sleep at night and one in the morning. Make sure you don't over due it because they may get picky about their food.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I ALSO GAVE THE NUTRICAL TO BACI AS A PRECAUTION.MY VET SAID BETTER BE SAFE . I PUT MINE IN THE FRIG. SO IT WAS A LITTLE EASIER TO GIVE ITS REALLY STICKY .AS LONG AS YOUR LITTLE DOLL IS EATING WELL SHE IS FINE .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you get someone to check on her during the day? A ten week old puppy shouldn't be left alone all day. They need frequent small meals at that age to prevent hypoglycemia.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Also, all of the Maltese which have gone through our home over the years have been unable to resist a cooked skinless chicken breast and so if there is issue about eating enough, try this.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Put a teaspoon of sugar in her water.

I was gone for 8 hour days sometimes when Izzy was a baby. I would feed her and give her nutrical in morning. I left kibble out for free feeding and put the sugar in her water. When I got home I fed her and gave her nutrical again. 

We never had a problem. 

Leslie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Honey or apple juice in the water works well. Cooked Chicken breast works well, too. I wouldn't recommend "Pet Tabs" brand vitamins. When they were tested by Consumer Lab, lead was found in them.

NutriCal has vitamins in it. 

How about leaving a Kong toy stuffed with peanut butter?

Is there anyone to check on her during the day?


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 3 2008, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600091


> Is there anyone to check on her during the day?[/B]


yay! she made it through the nite. She is a very healthy girl. Unfortunately i dont have anyone to watch her during the day but my breeder said they would work 8-10 hours and be gone. The only difference is that she had her brothers and sisters to keep her company then. I dont think she was NOT eating last nite.. i just was worried because she only ate a few bites.. i think i overworry  but I did give her a little NutriCal on my finger last nite and this morning.. She HATED it.. i had to open her mouth and put it on the roof of her mouth. This morning she got even smarter and wouldnt let me open her mouth. i had a time but i finally got it. hopefully she will be fine.. i did notice she ate a little more food this morning.

The breeder was free feeding her.. so i have a playpen set up with a peepad in one end and a bed and food and water on the other end.

janie


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Jul 3 2008, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600117


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 3 2008, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600091





> Is there anyone to check on her during the day?[/B]


yay! she made it through the nite. She is a very healthy girl. Unfortunately i dont have anyone to watch her during the day but my breeder said they would work 8-10 hours and be gone. The only difference is that she had her brothers and sisters to keep her company then. I dont think she was NOT eating last nite.. i just was worried because she only ate a few bites.. i think i overworry  but I did give her a little NutriCal on my finger last nite and this morning.. She HATED it.. i had to open her mouth and put it on the roof of her mouth. This morning she got even smarter and wouldnt let me open her mouth. i had a time but i finally got it. hopefully she will be fine.. i did notice she ate a little more food this morning.

The breeder was free feeding her.. so i have a playpen set up with a peepad in one end and a bed and food and water on the other end.

janie
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ozzie hated nutri-cal at first as well. I had to put it onto his tounge to get him to eat it. Now he can't get enough of it! He also wouldn't eat very much the first week, he grazed all day long. My vet told me not to put out a whole bowl of food for him, because he should be accustomed to eating on a schedule. He still wont eat everytime I put food down, but I leave it down for 20 mins and then its up. I also give him snacks throughout the day so his blood sugar doesn't get low. A good trick is to soften her food with water, or feed her a primarily wet food diet until her teeth fully develop. At 10 weeks their teeth are tiny and it is hard for them to crunch on hard food. 

I don't think it is good to leave her alone all day, these guys are so little and delicate, especially at 10 weeks. I would look into finding a reputable pet sitter in your area to check on her at least once during the day while you are gone. I took a month off of work to be with my little guy, I am into week 3 and am realizing that I need to get someone to check on him, and feed him during the day when I go back to work. Luckily I have a nephew who lives not too far who is looking for a part time job, so I am working things out with him. It is also crucial for them to be socialized as much as possible when they are 10-12 weeks of age. I know right before I got Ozzie I was overwhelmed with all of the information, but am happy I found out about it because it has made his transition a lot easier.

Also, has she seen a vet yet? If not you should get to one as soon as possible just to make sure your little girl is ok. Congratulations on your new baby!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 3 2008, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600091


> Honey or apple juice in the water works well. Cooked Chicken breast works well, too. I wouldn't recommend "Pet Tabs" brand vitamins. When they were tested by Consumer Lab, lead was found in them.
> 
> NutriCal has vitamins in it.
> 
> ...


Wow - that's interesting about Pet Tabs. I guess it's just as well my dogs wouldn't take them. I think they're ridiculously large
anyway, for anything smaller than, oh, maybe a Great Dane. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've always given pet tabs.. ut oh and they break easily to
dosage size. 

As long as your baby is a good eater and you keep food close

at hand for him I wouldn't think there would be a problem 

unless he is exceptionally tiny.


----------

